# im worried



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

Well i have been golfing atleast 3 times a week over the summer and have gotten alot alot alot better than last year but with winter fast approaching im worried that not being able to play i will lose what i gained is this possible. or will i regain it when i pick up again in the spring.

Is there anything that i can do in the winter that will keep my game in shape. I do hit balls whenever i can in the winter (as long as their is no snow on the ground) Any tips or opinions.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It is possible to lose a bit of playing ability over winter, it happens to most. I'm assuming it's too cold for a round, so hit the range as often as you can, and exercise to keep your muscles loose, and fit. It won't be as bad in the spring that way.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Well in golf usually once you get better you don't lose it very often unless you just have a golf meltdown...David Duval...But i'm not saying that you won't lose it cuz must likely you'll be a lil rusty next spring....try just swing your clubs a lil even in the house and if you got a mirror you can look at while you do this to make sure its correct....Make sure you keep your fundamentals sound and you'll be ok...Grip stance alignment


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

brianf40us said:


> Well i have been golfing atleast 3 times a week over the summer and have gotten alot alot alot better than last year but with winter fast approaching im worried that not being able to play i will lose what i gained is this possible. or will i regain it when i pick up again in the spring.
> 
> Is there anything that i can do in the winter that will keep my game in shape. I do hit balls whenever i can in the winter (as long as their is no snow on the ground) Any tips or opinions.


Move to Australia.  Winter here is like summer most other places, and summer is just hot.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

find a range with heaters... many have them. If you manage a 3 day trip to Florida in February and play 3 rounds, it will be a big help. It doesn't take much to keep your swing in form... even hit in the garage (get a matt.. plastic or foam golf balls or no balls at all) and work on your swing and follow through.. i'd say twice a week for 15 minutes. that should keep your muscle memory intact.


----------



## Fuzzyseats (Aug 13, 2007)

i actually went out and bought a 10x10x10 golf cage and once the snow comes i will probably set it up in the garage. on top of that i do take a trip to Florida to keep going... 

I like the idea of practice swinging for 15 minutes a day. and dialing in my swing. I will be trying that one.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Swinging in the garage can keep the golf muscles loose, but just be careful your not ingraining a bad swing. Make sure you go through the exact same setup you'd normally do on the range or the course, dont just hit balls for the sake of hitting them, or like I said you could ingrain a bad swing into muscle memory. Check out the area where you live for a Golf Dome, at least you can partially see the results of your shots....


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Swinging in the garage can keep the golf muscles loose, but just be careful your not ingraining a bad swing. Make sure you go through the exact same setup you'd normally do on the range or the course, dont just hit balls for the sake of hitting them, or like I said you could ingrain a bad swing into muscle memory. Check out the area where you live for a Golf Dome, at least you can partially see the results of your shots....


I also recommned using a video camera/tripod... then play your swing back on the tv. Use an Expo (dry erase marker), and play a circle around your head, and lines down your legs.. make sure your head stays in the circle and you dont sway back. Video feedback is very powerful.


----------

